# Where Can I Find This Tecumseh HH100 Ignition Coil?



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I am looking for this EXACT magneto ignition coil in my pictures for my 10 horsepower Craftsman that has an HH100 Tecumseh on it. It's like finding a needle in a haystack with it right now because I cannot find one ANYWHERE and I do not know the part number to it. The mounting hole spacing on it is roughly 3 inches. I would like to know what parts supplier (if any) would have one or if anyone even on here has one they would like to possibly sell. I saw a post on MTF about one from 2009 and there was a suggestion about going to Marks Sears Tractor Page BUT from what I read on there, they went out of business.

Thank you all in advance for any advice, help, and leads.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a clue, maybe Bob does. I do know one thing, you have a leaking head gasket that needs replaced.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not a clue, maybe Bob does. I do know one thing, you have a leaking head gasket that needs replaced.


Thank you for your reply, I did already contact Bob about it. I did not notice the gasket, good catch. I will try and put some sealer on it, I don't think it will leak with only being used 4 times a year. That's what's my stepdad did with his engine.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I wouldn't do that (use sealer in a head gasket), but that is me.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

1967Craftsman's said:


> Thank you for your reply, I did already contact Bob about it. I did not notice the gasket, good catch. I will try and put some sealer on it, I don't think it will leak with only being used 4 times a year. That's what's my stepdad did with his engine.


OK.... Your HH100 is even older than the introduction of the Tecumseh SSI and it's probably the weirdest ignition system you may encounter on a small engine. Not only does it have the magneto you can't find, it also has a set of points underneath the flywheel (I warned you it was weird). They made two different Magento/Point set ups. One is with the "Internal Magneto", the other had the "External Magneto"..... You have the external magneto. It is the oldest and hardest to find. There are lots of Tecumseh "Internal Magneto" systems on the internet. With the Internal mag, the magneto coil itself is replaceable and they make them new. You can buy a kit that is new points, condensor, and magneto coil. Points and condensor are available new for the extrenal mag, but you're going to play hell finding the actual mag itself. The only place I knew of that had them new was Tulsa Engine Warehouse (TEW) and they went out of business 5-6 years ago.

Are you sure the Magneto is bad by testing it(2500-5000 Ohms)? If you're not familiar with what I'm saying, here's a link on how to test a magneto with a multi-meter
Magneto Test

If you get 2500-5000K resistance, the magneto is fine. I would then pull the flywheel and take a look at the points/condenor/lead wire. There's more to go wrong with the point system than there is with the actual magneto and you can replace/repair all of that. Hopefully, your problem is underneath the flywheel because the parts are actually available, good lucking finding an actual working Tecumseh external magneto. If the mag is really shot, PM me and I'll walk you through a way to replace it with a conventional oil-filled coil


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Tecumseh 3200B head gasket for HH100....... $7.19

3200B Head Gasket


----------



## jimmydrill (9 mo ago)

I'm interested also.

Sent from my V2026 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Are you sure the Magneto is bad by testing it(2500-5000 Ohms)? If you're not familiar with what I'm saying, here's a link on how to test a magneto with a multi-meter
> Magneto Test
> 
> If you get 2500-5000K resistance, the magneto is fine. I would then pull the flywheel and take a look at the points/condenor/lead wire. There's more to go wrong with the point system than there is with the actual magneto and you can replace/repair all of that. Hopefully, your problem is underneath the flywheel because the parts are actually available


It sadly says nothin when we test it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

1967Craftsman's said:


> It sadly says nothin when we test it.


OK..... I finally found the sources where I read about a modification that may help you out. Your Ignition is what Tecumseh called a "Fixed Timing System" (External Coil). The reason you can't find an exact replacement is when that external coil pack failed, Tecumseh sent you their latest upgrade for 1968, a "solid state module" and a new "offset" flywheel key (timing changed) as a replacement and those are definitley no longer easily available. If you lucked out and found that complete (working) replacement external coil, you would still need the correct offset "timing key".... See page #74 in the following link to a Tecumseh Service Manual to understand the issue

Tecumseh Service Manual -- See Page #74

I read on another Forum where you can supposedly replace that external "Coil Pack" with one for a K91 Kohler with some slight modification, still use your existing flywheel key for the correct timing, and they are still readily available. It makes sense because the points and condensor are also common to a Kohler. See comment #2 in the link below for the modification to use a K91 coil pack that may solve your problem with that obsolete Tecumseh ignition system

See Comment # 2

Kohler 220435S Coil Pack


----------

